# CoilArt Mage GTA - Review



## DirtyD (21/11/16)

So I decided after having the first Mage RTA for a little over 2 months, its time for the new one , the GTA  I still kept my Mage RTA though, its the old faithful and best tank ever and I cannot go a day without it 

Got mine on Saturday and must say with a 4 wrap SS 316 Fused Clapton 3mm ID , 55w and 250 degress TC mode on a Minikin V2 its a dream. 


Had struggles with the previous build , it was a 3mm 22ga kanthal with a little bit too much cotton in... Cotton bacon in the new build , just enough, awesome ! 

Still struggling to only focus on the GTA, as the RTA is calling me the whole time and asking me to take a drag from him 

All I can say is, the GTA gets quite thirsty with a fused clapton build but with the SS TC control its a little bit better . Build deck is huge and awesome, perfect for big single coil builds. GOOD quality machining and product overall, the driptip is easier to loosen from the tank than on previous RTA (can actually grip the driptip and turn it off with ease ) . 

Also, a big plus one is you can interchange the driptips on the GTA and RTA, that means you can sort of change the taste or where the vapour is directed at (RTA driptip being more direct). 

I put my custom resin driptip from the RTA on my GTA and the GTA's standard driptip on the RTA, perfectttt 

Hope you enjoyed the mini review, looking forward to @Rob Fisher 's review on this little beast.

Let me know what you think if you also own one  

Pics to follow this sentence

























Mage life

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD (21/11/16)

@ErnstZA


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

DirtyD said:


> Hope you enjoyed the mini review, looking forward to @Rob Fisher 's review on this little beast.



Will do just as soon as mine arrives from China... Coil Art have been very dilatory in sending mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Mage GTA arrived this morning... quick build (as always a Ni 80 24g 7 wrap 3,5mm 0.62Ω) and wicked with Cotton Bacon.

Non standard drip tip so epic fail... the vape is pretty damn good... as for the rest of the review that will have to come after I have spent some time with it... filling the tank was an issue and the gap for the juice to flow down into the well underneath appears to be really tight and you can see the trapped air bubble at the wicks... the build quality is a LOT better than the first Mage I got and they appear to have sorted out thier quality control issues. The tank looks good!

The flavour is top notch... I think my wick tails may need a bit of trimming and that may be why I have the air bubble below... more in a few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Lay the tank on it's side and broke the air lock... now the tank is full!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Lay the tank on it's side and broke the air lock... now the tank is full!
> View attachment 75998


And building in it was reasonably easy Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Stosta said:


> And building in it was reasonably easy Rob?



Yip it was @Stosta... the post are quite wide, to accommodate big builds I'm sure, so my little 3,5mm Ni80 coil had pretty long legs but after squeezing and a bit of strumming the coils were just fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it was @Stosta... the post are quite wide, to accommodate big builds I'm sure, so my little 3,5mm Ni80 coil had pretty long legs but after squeezing and a bit of strumming the coils were just fine!


It's a really good-looking tank too, has the nice clean lines that I think always look so neat. Pity about the DT, but maybe the flavour can justify a custom request to @hands !


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Stosta said:


> It's a really good-looking tank too, has the nice clean lines that I think always look so neat. Pity about the DT, but maybe the flavour can justify a custom request to @hands !



Yes it is a good looking tank... however the non standard drip tip is a real deal breaker for me because my lips now touch the whole tank and I don't smaak that one bit... added to that it suffers from a real air bubble issue... you actually have to lie the tank on it's side for the air bubble to escape and let the juice flow down... but this may be a wicking issue and I will try it later with thinner tails...

The flavour is indeed first class!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Stosta said:


> maybe the flavour can justify a custom request to @hands !



The problem is the drip tip has threads so a custom @hands drip tip isn't an option either. Not sure how long the threads in the plastic (Delrin) drip tip will last either.


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem is the drip tip has threads so a custom @hands drip tip isn't an option either. Not sure how long the threads in the plastic drip tip will last either.


[Clicks "Bummer" Rating]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

OK let's rewick the Mage GTA with less tail... I'm sure my last tails were too thick in the juice channel.

There is TONS of space for large coils... I prefer simple Ni80 Coils with the result that the legs are a little long but the flavour is really good!




Fluffed the wick and trimmed the tails by half...




Filling was a little easier this time but still there that that really annoying air bubble at the bottom...



Lying the tank on the side I'm able to get rid of the air bubble...




After getting rid of the air bubble I can now fill the tank all the way... see how much more juice is needed once the air bubble has been sorted...



Nothing wrong with the clouds or the flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/16)

The bubbles thing would probably irritate me, I like the look and build deck and don't mind that drip tip but all in all I think I may still rather go for another serpent 25 or the merlin mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/16)

Great posts and photos @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for documenting and sharing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

I must say the flavour is on par with the SM25! Very nice flavour!


----------



## Tai (22/11/16)

I love the draw on mine, and as you say Uncle Rob, awesome flavour. Filling is a bit more fidly than the SM25. Tilt the tank slightly to the side as you fill @Rob Fisher, then as juice fills the base it pushes air out as it comes back up the other side


----------



## Tai (22/11/16)

I love the drip tip, but am very carefull when screwing the top back on and also see this threading as a weakness. Im sure the Mage resin tips will also be available for these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Tai said:


> I love the draw on mine, and as you say Uncle Rob, awesome flavour. Filling is a bit more fidly than the SM25. Tilt the tank slightly to the side as you fill @Rob Fisher, then as juice fills the base it pushes air out as it comes back up the other side



Yip I do do that... but as you vape you have the same air bubble issue... outstanding flavour but too many issues for this tank to make it into an ADV for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/11/16)

I'm also having that bubble issue where the juice doesn't flow down. Is there a fix to that issue? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> I'm also having that bubble issue where the juice doesn't flow down. Is there a fix to that issue? @Rob Fisher



Not one that I have found @daniel craig... other than lying the tank on it's side and letting the air bubble escape.


----------



## daniel craig (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not one that I have found @daniel craig... other than lying the tank on it's side and letting the air bubble escape.


Do you think it's kind of like the airlock issue with the ceramics? I've been using mine and after a while there was still juice in the tank but the cotton was dry.

It could also be because of the small gap between the glass and the chamber/chimney which doesn't allow thick juice to flow through.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Do you think it's kind of like the airlock issue with the ceramics? I've been using mine and after a while there was still juice in the tank but the cotton was dry.
> 
> It could also be because of the small gap between the glass and the chamber/chimney which doesn't allow thick juice to flow through.



Nope it's a different issue and you are spot on with your second reason... and I use 50/50 juice so the thicker juices will be even more of an issue.

I also got dry vapes this morning while the tank had plenty of juice in it... I just am obsessed with clearing the air bubble now and the vape has been beautiful ever since... but the bubble is driving me to drink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/16)

The question is if you don't turn it to get rid of the bubbles do you get a dry hit? I know that no juice to the wicks will cause but does it get to that point without intervention?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/16)

Never mind post went before I saw your update 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> The question is if you don't turn it to get rid of the bubbles do you get a dry hit? I know that no juice to the wicks will cause but does it get to that point without intervention?



Yes you will get a dry hit if you don't pay attention to the bubble... I did this morning and had to rewick... and that's another issue... you can't really rewick without losing all your juice in the tank.


----------



## Tai (22/11/16)

When you wick, try to spread the wick so some of it is alsways in contact with the glass. Ive never had a dry it and it wicks till the tank is basically bone dry. The last bit of juice does not lie in the bottom of the tank but goes directly to the wicks


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Tai said:


> When you wick, try to spread the wick so some of it is alsways in contact with the glass. Ive never had a dry it and it wicks till the tank is basically bone dry. The last bit of juice does not lie in the bottom of the tank but goes directly to the wicks
> 
> View attachment 76109



Mine touches the glass on both wicks... still have a major bubble issue?


----------



## wiesbang (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine touches the glass on both wicks... still have a major bubble issue?
> View attachment 76112
> View attachment 76113


Dibs when you sell uncle Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

I really am enjoying this Mage GTA more than I should... I hate the drip tip and the bubble is driving me mad but it's a damn fine vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

I'm Bubble Clearing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (23/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm Bubble Clearing.
> View attachment 76164


That bubble is irritating  I wasn't able to find any info online about this.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> That bubble is irritating  I wasn't able to find any info online about this.



Agreed but it's kinda like a game for me now... I call it fight the bubble... and the vape is really good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed but it's kinda like a game for me now... I call it fight the bubble... and the vape is really good!


Haha like those Rogz ball you put treats into  I'm still fighting with mine, doesn't seem to be going anywhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (23/11/16)

@Rob I do want to burst your bubble  What about filling it with a syringe and a blunt needle? Not ideal I know....


----------



## Tai (23/11/16)

Lol, the bubble clearing game can potentially halve your juice consumption, cause you're having longer breaks between vapes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Despite the issues the vape is nice and rich and satisfying...


Jan said:


> @Rob I do want to burst your bubble  What about filling it with a syringe and a blunt needle? Not ideal I know....



Hehehe... naaaaahhh... using a syringe etc is a pain... and plus I am having fun fighting the bubble!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Tai said:


> Lol, the bubble clearing game can potentially halve your juice consumption, cause you're having longer breaks between vapes.



In theory yes... in reality I have eight thousand SM25's ready to go while I'm fighting the bubble.


----------



## DirtyD (23/11/16)

While playing the bubble game I see my airflow got a bit juice in its slots... I left the GTA at home yesterday, have it with me again today at work.... Lets see how tea time goes, im off to go blow some clouds at the smoking area.. hopefully no dry hits coming up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (23/11/16)

Guys if you are getting dry hits, thin your wick tails out. I know its hard but try (lol) to ignore the bubbles, if wicks are touching the sides juice is going dircectly to wicks regardless of bubbles in the base

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## DirtyD (23/11/16)

Tai said:


> Guys if you are getting dry hits, thin your wick tails out. I know its hard but try (lol) to ignore the bubbles, if wicks are touching the sides juice is going dircectly to wicks regardless of bubbles in the base



Thanks will have to try this later , or tomorrow . what the build you have in yours ?


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

I think I'm getting one of these on Friday (all goes well)! I can't wait!

You can't trim the wicks just short of the bottom of the coil-cap-thingy? Would that help at all?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I think I'm getting one of these on Friday (all goes well)! I can't wait!
> 
> You can't trim the wicks just short of the bottom of the coil-cap-thingy? Would that help at all?



Mmmmm that may well work... stand by let me try that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> You can't trim the wicks just short of the bottom of the coil-cap-thingy? Would that help at all?



I thought for a minute you had spoiled my Bubble Game... and while it seems to have spoilt my Bubble Game a bit it the game is still on...


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought for a minute you had spoiled my Bubble Game... and while it seems to have spoilt my Bubble Game a bit it the game is still on...


Bummer! It has to be fixable! But from the sounds of things one might have to try and bend that cap, or drill a hole somewhere. As I am by no means an engineer, this would mean the bubble-eternal is born!


----------



## Tai (23/11/16)

If the wicks dont touch the lip of the base where the glass connects it wont draw liquid down and it endsup suspended between glass and chamber as tank level drops. Last build was a 2.5 mm spaced 5 wrap clapton (26/32 kanthal), .65ohm. Even at 29 -30w, vapour prduction is stellar and great flavour. Even with only 2.5id, i still rake the wicks before placing in the wicking slots. Does not leak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (23/11/16)

Who else sees that guy on my chimney made out of concentrate 

Anyway, these wicks must seriously be made to go against glass but I have no cotton with me and none until tomorrow . And I need a nice coil , running 3mm SS Fused Clapton 4 wraps, need something bigger....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/11/16)

DirtyD said:


> Build pics please




Sorry @DirtyD , but if you were hoping for some cloud-making build inspiration, I am not your guy! I was so excited to get it I started off with just a nice and easy 6 wrap, 26g Kanthal with a 3mm ID, came out to just under 0.9ohms.







I then did the same build on Sunday, but with a 26g Ni80, which came in just under 0.7ohms which is my sweet spot! I think I want to try build a bit lower and see what this tank can do, even it 0.9 I was getting some awesome vapor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/11/16)

have had my mage gta for the past week and a half and the flavor is stellar.

just the frikken air bubble issue.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Hi All
I've had my Mage GTA for a day now and its not a smooth vape. It almost feels like there is juice in the airflow. First I thought it was pulsing for some reason. Anyone got some advice please?


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> Hi All
> I've had my Mage GTA for a day now and its not a smooth vape. It almost feels like there is juice in the airflow. First I thought it was pulsing for some reason. Anyone got some advice please?


That sounds a bit strange for this tank, it should be really smooth. Would you be able to post pics on your coil and wicking @Seanis76 ? We might be able to help from there.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That sounds a bit strange for this tank, it should be really smooth. Would you be able to post pics on your coil and wicking @Seanis76 ? We might be able to help from there.




Hi Stosta

Thanks for the quick response. I have attached photos.


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> Hi Stosta
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I have attached photos.


I'm just about to head off for the night. Just check this lead...




Try get it sitting right in the middle of the screw. But that would keep on giving you an atomiser short error. Apart from that the build looks fine, and in fact, this little thing shouldn't be a problem. Do you maybe have some straight 26g Kanthal to try a build on (Sorry, I don't know how far along you are in the vape journey!)

Maybe @DirtyD @Tai or @Rob Fisher has some input for you once I'm out?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm just about to head off for the night. Just check this lead...
> 
> View attachment 78639
> 
> ...




I tried Kanthal A1 24g and it did the same. The funny thing is that it does it even without power. Its almost like its got to do with the airflow.


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> I tried Kanthal A1 24g and it did the same. The funny thing is that it does it even without power. Its almost like its got to do with the airflow.


What mm ID you have in it?


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> I tried Kanthal A1 24g and it did the same. The funny thing is that it does it even without power. Its almost like its got to do with the airflow.


Even without a coil in the tank. Its very slight but annoying.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> What mm ID you have in it?



2.5mm


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> Even without a coil in the tank. Its very slight but annoying.


Give the tank, including the Base a good clean up. Blow into the airflow and get all the juice that's stuck in the airflow out.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Give the tank, including the Base a good clean up. Blow into the airflow and get all the juice that's stuck in the airflow out.



done that already, even put in the Ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> 2.5mm


The next time you rebuild it, use a 3mm ID. Looking at the problem at hand, it seems that there's juice stuck inside the airflow which is causing the noise.


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Give the tank, including the Base a good clean up. Blow into the airflow and get all the juice that's stuck in the airflow out.


Then it's most likely the wicking. Do you get any spit back ?


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The next time you rebuild it, use a 3mm ID. Looking at the problem at hand, it seems that there's juice stuck inside the airflow which is causing the noise.



The 24ga Kanthal I tried was 3mm


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Then it's most likely the wicking. Do you get any spit back ?



Even without a coil in the tank. Its very slight but annoying.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Then it's most likely the wicking. Do you get any spit back ?



No spit back at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> No spit back at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my mage GTA at home. I'll check it out and let you know later. Haven't used it much because I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tested out mine. On mine the draw is smooth, I'm not getting any 'gurgle' noise of mine. I'm not sure why you getting any noise even when there's no coil in it. Was it always like this from day 1?


----------



## Seanis76 (14/12/16)

Yes I only got it yesterday. Its not a gurgling sound. Its more like theres a restriction that comes and goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> Yes I only got it yesterday. Its not a gurgling sound. Its more like theres a restriction that comes and goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that restriction is normal. Lets just wait for someone else to confirm. @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I think that restriction is normal. Lets just wait for someone else to confirm. @Rob Fisher



Sorry I haven't been following the thread very closely... not sure what the issue is... I found that a normal coil (Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 wrap) with cotton bacon as the wick worked just perfectly with really no issues other than the bubble story... and the engineers from Coil Art tell me the bubble isn't an issue and the tank should work just fine. Personally I much prefer the Serpent Mini 25 and Merlin Mini so the Mage GTA has been sidelined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry I haven't been following the thread very closely... not sure what the issue is... I found that a normal coil (Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 wrap) with cotton bacon as the wick worked just perfectly with really no issues other than the bubble story... and the engineers from Coil Art tell me the bubble isn't an issue and the tank should work just fine. Personally I much prefer the Serpent Mini 25 and Merlin Mini so the Mage GTA has been sidelined.


How can they say it's normal? Why would they even make a tank like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Been looking over the Mage for some time now. Heard various different viewpoints on it. Thanks very much for all the reviews and comments. Definitely still considering it for my next buy. I have had the Azeroth RDTA from Coilart for 2 months now and absolutely love it!!!! Was hoping the quality and style would continue across the range. 

Will update if I get one


----------



## Seanis76 (19/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Been looking over the Mage for some time now. Heard various different viewpoints on it. Thanks very much for all the reviews and comments. Definitely still considering it for my next buy. I have had the Azeroth RDTA from Coilart for 2 months now and absolutely love it!!!! Was hoping the quality and style would continue across the range.
> 
> Will update if I get one



I'm loving my GTA. Better flavour than my Mage RTA. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (22/12/16)

Seanis76 said:


> I'm loving my GTA. Better flavour than my Mage RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show us your build. And what juice ratio you use. Pleaaaaseeee. Feels like my GTA will never even equalise on flavour or clouds to my RTA

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD (23/12/16)

11 wrap 20ga kanthal 3mm ID for days. 0.46 ohms and 55-60w is great on the mage GTA. Nice wicking, the mage is working perfectly after being in the naughty corner for more than 3 weeks. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## goki (8/1/17)

So after buying myself a Mage, im quite enjoying this tank. The bubble story os quite normal, it's how the tank works. I get no dry hits at all. The trick i figuired out is that the wick must must just about touch the base and it MUST make contact with the glass so that the wicks can draw juice. 

Below is my 0.2 build - Loving it.
Hope this technique helps someone.













Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee (24/5/17)

i think i found a solution..after you wick, put the glass back on, the glass will obviously still be loose..then drip on ur cotton as well as around your deck..then screw ur chimney back on and then fill your tank full..just done it now and got no bubbles.. will let u know if start getting bubble later but seems fine for now

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

